# Craziest but scary situation you have been invovled in?



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Real life, just dont mention names...
I was 18, young, dumb, and in over my head. I delivered a pizza to a local hotel, and saw a stunningly beautiful woman at the front desk..Not neading them, I asked for directions, and after delivery started flirting with her.
This led to a full on 18 with a 33 year old smoking hot long raven haired beautiful Indain princess. My God, she was beautiful, we would go out to the bars, yes i had a fake ID, and people would buy her and her son drinks all night long..
Soon after I met her, I found out she was married. I met her husband, and he concluded she should divorce him, and be with me.
One evening while its snowing its tail off, he asks me to go walking with him, he was shaking and obviously freaked out. i thought, Wow, he is gonna kill me..
We walked for about 10 minutes, along the Highway, and he is steady looking around...I thought "well If he had a gun and shoots me, hope someone see's it!"
He proceeds to tell me this story--He has a master key to all the rooms at this motel, and the day before had snuck into an out of service room to use the toilet, and the table was STACKED with cocain..He told me the owner of the motel was a major dealer, and he was fearful of his life...That if he "suddenly committed Suicide" to tell the police what he had just told me, and that since I was good person, he could trust me with his secret..
This is a lot for any 18 year old kid to process..
sadly, I lost a relative that week, and i escorted another relative to Arkansas, without even being able to go see her..It was the weekend, I had been gone for about four days before calling the motel to talk to her..I rang the front desk, and was told she had taken off, but was staying in "the work room"(another room where people slept, showered, whatever), so they rang her room. I still remember ever word Me-Hello. her-UM Hello.Me-hey baby, what are you doing?. Her-John- No theres no John here. Me- Hello-Are you drunk-its me DEEBO...Her- Im sorry I just dont know a John...Hangs up..
I called my firend and he said " I saw your lady walking the mall, holding hands with another guy, she had hickeys all over her."
I was crushed, thinking of all the things, I gave that bitch my dog..he needed a bigger space,...
Well, I returned to NM about two weeks later, and saw her kids at the mall. KIds that I had buaght Christmas presents for, Kids that liked me...I said where is your mom? they told me, and I walked towards her..
She said "Oh hi Deebo" Where have you----I never broke stride, just looked dead at her and said "MY NAMES JOHN" and kept walking..I could see in a mirrored column that she had started crying..
The moral of this real life story, If a person is willing to cheat with you, they are willing to cheat on you.
I have no idea what happened to the husband, or her.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Shot by a sniper in 1979... Crazy and scary..


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Piratesailor said:


> Shot by a sniper in 1979... Crazy and scary..


I'm glad he wasn't a very good sniper.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Piratesailor said:


> Shot by a sniper in 1979... Crazy and scary..


What was going on in 1979?


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Almost lost my leg due to a 22 round through my leg. and then there was the night i broke the nose of a RCMP when i pulled my arm back to punch my brother in law.. That nite sucked big time..


----------



## JanerichoC18 (Jul 4, 2013)

Fixed a malfunctioning .50 cal machine gun with a gerber and no experience, nearly lost a hand/life... on the plus side I fixed the weapons jam.


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> What was going on in 1979?


Down town Dallas.. Says it all doesn't it.... ::redsnipe::


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

I got one for ya, lol Lets see if I can make this short and sweet.

Best friend at the time had a cheating husband. They separated. They lived on the same property (over 700 acres) in separate houses. Cheating husband brings apparent longtime girlfriend to other house to cook steaks. Makes soon to be ex wife mad. I have to man handle her and take a 30-06 away from her, she was fixing to go shoot both of them...for me to turn around and have to watch her drive off in her vehicle. While I'm standing there with a look of disbelief on my face as to what has already happened..(I had two friends that showed up about the time she drove off and was explaining to them what was going on) about 10 minutes later her son who appeared out of no where comes driving her up in his truck and she hops out all billy bad ass acting????? Come to find out when she sped out of the drive way she went cruising up the other drive at a high rate of speed and run into the back end of cheating husbands girlfriends vehicle and rammed it into the side of his house. Gets out and throws the steaks they are grilling on the back patio and cusses them out. Then continues on this rampage and kicks out two windows in her living room. It took a total of about 5 of us to contain this little woman who weighed about 130 and 5' tall. We had discussed putting Xanax in her beer...lol


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I remember when this site was about prepping...

sigh


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I was on my walk around the neighborhood wearing a blaze orange vest. A black male approached me with his right hand in his jacket. He looks to see if anyone is watching, asks if I live around here and started pulling his hand out. I drew a .38 caliber revolver which my hand had been on and yelled: "Police, that's close enough!" I pointed the gun at his chest and he turned and ran. I called the Sheriff's Department who searched the area with no luck. I'm sure he intended to rob me. I was a heartbeat away from having to kill him. I'm glad I had my .38 spl and 5 +P Golden Sabers. I'm also glad I didn't have to shoot him.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm just a dull and boring guy. No stories to tell.


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> I remember when this site was about prepping...
> 
> sigh


Same here. Where'd the "like" option go? Have I been gone THAT long?!?!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Come on guys, the like option is hidden, just scroll over the lower right hand area of a comment, and it will magically appear..
Yes, some of us get tired of hearing about "12volt tricle cell diplazma tutonium photovilatic panels", and I personally dont click on them, but to me, its all about sharing things with like minded people, are we always gonna agree, and sit around Montana ranchers fire toasting bourbon and singing com-buy-ya, no, but To share an exeprience with someone?
man right now I wish I could just sit and talk with my Grandpa, the things I was always to busy for..Ask him where he was when that ship sank after delivering the bomb? He was Navy..
So, for me and my "young generation" it is prepping just to hear from more experienced, more travelled more "BORING and DULL" guys like RPD, becouse along the way, it has been lost, and there are millions on miliions of questions...
Damn, i guess Im still rambling...Need to take a couple of Prozac..
and RPD, man I would love to hear your most mundain and boring stories..


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Craziest scary scenario?

Back in my high school days, I was bangin this insanely hot chick. Her dad comes busting in, shotgun in hand. I'm butt naked grabbing my stuff. No time to dress, and left my truck keys in her house. I'm butt naked 17, years old, hot wiring my truck middle of the night. Thankfully the cops didn't show up haha. I don't think I could have lived down the embarrassment haha. 

Another time, went through a car windshield. Tore my leg open pretty bad. Blood everywhere. It was about a mile walk to get help. Cell phones weren't widely used as today. And this is only about 11-12 years ago. I didn't have a cell phone. Anyways, I thought I had severed my femoral artery, as the windshield had cut the sides and back of my leg up into my crotch area. By the time I made it to help, I had lost a LOT of blood, verge of passing out. Made it to the hospital, and there were no nurses at the triage (we drove in, no ambulance). So I grab a pencil, and the paper and before I could sit, they called me in. They were still mopping the floor when I left. I lost a LOT of blood, and I know I passed out a few times. What was scary was being a mile for so from help, bleeding profusely even with tourniquets on above my knee and at my hip. If not for my first aid kit I kept in my truck, I don't think I'd have been able to try and slow the bleeding. I worked with glass and cuts were a daily thing. I was still in my teens, but prepping has no age limit 

There's more, but there isn't enough web space to post it all


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Come on guys, the like option is hidden, just scroll over the lower right hand area of a comment, and it will magically appear..
> Yes, some of us get tired of hearing about "12volt tricle cell diplazma tutonium photovilatic panels", and I personally dont click on them, but to me, its all about sharing things with like minded people, are we always gonna agree, and sit around Montana ranchers fire toasting bourbon and singing com-buy-ya, no, but To share an exeprience with someone?
> man right now I wish I could just sit and talk with my Grandpa, the things I was always to busy for..Ask him where he was when that ship sank after delivering the bomb? He was Navy..
> So, for me and my "young generation" it is prepping just to hear from more experienced, more travelled more "BORING and DULL" guys like RPD, becouse along the way, it has been lost, and there are millions on miliions of questions...
> ...


I'm on my phone. No scroll over option to show it


----------



## Go2ndAmend (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the thread. I always wondered where the "Like" button was and now I know. Now I just have to figure out the "Reply" and "Reply with Quote". I'm pretty much a lead pencil and paper guy.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

kevincali said:


> I'm on my phone. No scroll over option to show it


Use Tapatlk on your phone. Just click on the post and the like option pops up on the top bar!


----------



## Protect this House (Aug 12, 2013)

I was convoying in southern Iraq last October. The vehicle behind me was hit with an RPG. As I was jumping out of my Humvee to assume my defensive fighting position, I was hit in the knee. Obviously, I made it out but have had two surgeries since and will have a partial knee implant to allow me a somewhat active life. That wasn't the scariest moment of my life though. I am going through a MEB because of it. Getting ready for life outside on the military is what scares me most.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Protect this House said:


> I was convoying in southern Iraq last October. The vehicle behind me was hit with an RPG. As I was jumping out of my Humvee to assume my defensive fighting position, I was hit in the knee. Obviously, I made it out but have had two surgeries since and will have a partial knee implant to allow me a somewhat active life. That wasn't the scariest moment of my life though. I am going through a MEB because of it. Getting ready for life outside on the military is what scares me most.


Thank you for serving our country.
When you get out find the nearest chapter of DAV (Disabled American Veterans) and join. Those guys will make sure the VA doesn't try to screw you. Don't ever forget the VA motto: "Deny, Deny, Deny, Untill You Die."


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Thank you for serving our country.
> When you get out find the nearest chapter of DAV (Disabled American Veterans) and join. Those guys will make sure the VA doesn't try to screw you. Don't ever forget the VA motto: "Deny, Deny, Deny, Untill You Die."


I can't agree with rice paddy daddy more! The transition can be tough and there are organizations out there that can help.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Meangreen said:


> What was going on in 1979?


It's one of those, "I could tell ya but would have to kill ya things"..

Naaa. Just kidding. I was in college. A guy was pissed off at the school and some college kids. Long story short, he was actually pretty good since he put two shots right at my head but fortunately, they hit the window cross support. I was lucky more than he was good. We were all backlit behind a window and curtain. We didn't actually realize he was shooting until the third bullet hit my arm. Just a craze. The shots were from about 150m and we didn't hear the report since the windows were closed. The bullets hitting the window cross members sounded like pennies hitting glass. After he hit me, ad we knew he was shooting, he opened up and put a bunch more rounds into the room and the room next door. Thankfully no one else was hurt. He was caught after eluding police for a few weeks. Last I heard of the loser he was in prison for multiple rapes and kidnapping.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I was thinking it might have been when I was a teenager driving back from a late night with my friends, hitting a tight, and very dirty curve in a highway area under work and my car going into a 90 mile an hour 360 spin for 150 yards and finally stopping just over a foot from a cement wall. There were some stained shorts in that incidents for sure. Or on a mass tact jump with me not putting my chin to chest fast enough and my helmet flying off, watching it fall the 800 feet and me heading for a rocky area of the drop zone, only to land with my melon mere inches from a rock that would have cracked it wide open. 













But no, it was when I said, I do. I barely got out of that alive with the family jewels still intact. :mrgreen:


----------



## TMCertified (May 8, 2013)

I like this thread because I think it allows us to look at situations and how "prepping" would have maybe prepared us better for the situation. At least that is how I look at it, haha. Really only two times I thought my life would be ending. One was when a Semi ran me off the road on the interstate and I did donuts in the grass thinking I was going to flip at any second. Nothing really I could have done different in that situation, but the next one I often think about.

I was probably 21 or 22 and DJ'ing a sweet 16 party. The dad gets drunk and pissed because the daughter and his ex wife were about an hour to an hour and a half late to his party. He starts getting mad because I wasn't mixing like he saw me at another event. (My CD player had broke at the event before so I was using a back up that didn't have the same capabilities) 

He tells me to follow him so I had a song going and he opens a door and tells me to go in. He turns on the light and I realize it is a closet. He proceeded to yell and cuss me out so loud that the guests told me at the end of the night if I was OK because they heard it. He used the excuse that I wasn't "scratching" as the reason for everything going wrong. He was about twice my size and was pushing his finger into my chest and blaming me for the reason his daughter was late and the party wasn't in full swing. He was just too far gone to listen to any reasoning and I thought several times during this 5 to 8 minute yelling fit that he was going to just unload on me and every time I tried to move to the door he grabbed me back. Luckily he finally let me get back out there and I was shaking the rest of the night and had to get the ex wife to finally pay me at the end of the night because the dad wasn't going to. I really thought I was going to be beat to a bloody pulp at any moment and had no way to defend myself. I knew that if anything happen I was going for the groin but that was all I had lol.

Looking back at it, besides the obvious of not letting myself follow him and staying in a public place. What could I have better prepared for to get me out of the situation. In this case just letting him go off finally calmed him down enough to let me out. But what if that wouldn't have happened. I'm not sure if a knife would have been the way to go because if I didn't immobilize him quickly it would probably have been used on me. A gun would have been the way to go but how do I explain that once I get out and what if I then get attacked trying to escape by people at the event and he didn't have a weapon, would I have been able to prove "stand your ground?" not sure if that was around even in 2001. Pepper spray maybe but it was so close I would have probably got it on me too. Only think I can think of that would have possibly helped me in this situation would have been a tazer. But then I would have again had to figure out what to do with my equipment and gear. Which was several thousand dollars worth at the time and would have ended my DJ career which still supports me and my family full time till this day. As everything I currently owned was at that event. So I'm glad I got out of it and was able to finish the event and stay in one piece. Curious on what others would have done taking in the whole situation of walking out of the closet into a room full of family, having a minimum of 30 minute break down time of equipment (probably closer to 45 minutes) and staying out of legal trouble. But yeah, so that is my story. Now I carry at least a pocket knife with me and soon as my Permit gets in (been 6 months and still not here yet) I'll have a glock 19 with me at all events.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I was flying alone at night in a Cessna 152 about 20 miles from where I was going and the freaking engine quit. I quickly checked everything and had 1/2 tanks of fuel so I started a slow descent.
Luckily I was over an interstate highway in about a minute and told air traffic I was going to land on the highway. The prop was still windmilling and I went thru the start procedures several times but no luck
and was down to 300 - 200 feet then I remember seeing the landing light reflecting off a big green highway sign and then for whatever reason I got some power back. I got just enough power to hold altitude and enough airspeed to not stall
so I followed the expressway and actually nursed the plane back up to about 300 feet. I stayed over the highway for 10 more miles or so then turned toward the airport and the tower cleared me to land on any runway, that made me chuckle a little.
I made it to the runway and started to flair out to land then damn, a big ass dog was in the middle of the runway. I had just enough airspeed left and re-applied some power and made it up and over the dog then few bounce landing but back on the deck.
It really didn't scare me tilll I put the plane away and walked to the car then it hit me, damn I think I just came pretty close to things going really bad.


----------

